

Emberjs vs Knockoutjs - anandagarwal
http://blog.bootstraptoday.com/2012/01/23/emberjs-vs-knockoutjs/

======
taligent
Also something to keep in mind that KnockoutJS has a few plugins which aren't
as well publicized.

<https://github.com/SteveSanderson/knockout/wiki/plugins>

~~~
anandagarwal
Thanks. Yes we have looked into it and have used some of them in our new
design.

